
Show HN: GitMagic – Enforce your GitHub contribution guidelines - gitmagic
http://gitmagic.io/
======
tyre
The API of your configuration could use some work. Have you looked at the
validations present in JSON Schema[1]?

Instead of

    
    
      {
        "commit": {
          "message_must_be_imperative_tense": true,
          "message_must_include_prefix": {
            "prefixes": ["feat", "fix", "docs", "refactor"],
            "require_after_prefix": " "
          }
        }
      }
    
    

Something like:

    
    
      {
        "commit": {
          "message": {
            "imperative": true,
            "prefixes": ["feat ", "fix ", "docs ", "refactor "]
          }
        }
      }
    

[1] [http://json-schema.org/latest/json-schema-validation.html](http://json-
schema.org/latest/json-schema-validation.html)

~~~
gitmagic
Thanks for the feedback. The JSON structure is something we will refine, and
right now we wanted to have very explicit rules and not too complex
configuration settings. But we will evaluate this along the way, and I like
your example :)

------
l-p
Please don't interfere with the native scrolling behavior.

~~~
gitmagic
I usually don't like forced scroll myself, but I have to say that I'm
personally satisfied with the results of this site.

But I hear you and when the site goes from landing page to real website we
will make sure to have a nice scroll experience for everyone :)

~~~
unfunco
A "nice scroll experience" is no scroll experience, don't even think about the
scrollbar, it's the concern of the browser.

Good design is unobtrusive. [5]

Good design is as little design as possible. [10]

[5, 10]: [https://www.vitsoe.com/us/about/good-
design](https://www.vitsoe.com/us/about/good-design)

------
michaelmior
> Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread.

AFAICT, there's nothing to try yet.

~~~
detaro
> _For example, blog posts,_ sign-up pages, _and fundraisers can 't be tried
> out, so they don't count as Show HNs._

indeed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
danielrw7
It took me a while to figure out that there was a second page with no
scrollbar and a non-obvious arrow.

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, there's a second page! Thanks for that.

~~~
gitmagic
I just made the arrow a little larger, might not be enough but it's a start.
Later I would like to move to a more traditional site.

~~~
StavrosK
Hmm, which arrow? I don't see one.

------
gitmagic
Tired of all the GitHub drama? We're close to launching GitMagic to fix some
of that. If you have any questions, please ask, we’re happy to answer them :)
And all feedback are appreciated.

~~~
cobrabyte
Any plans to have a tie-in for GitLab repos, as well?

~~~
gitmagic
Our plans is to begin with GitHub support only, since it is (at the moment at
least...) the most popular service. But later we plan to support both GitLab
and Bitbucket too.

~~~
kannonboy
Sweet action! Depending on how far you want to go with the Bitbucket
integration, you could potentially inject warnings on the commit, branch, and
pull request pages using the Bitbucket Connect framework.

One of our engineers wrote an add-on recently for enforcing some less
automated aspects of CONTRIBUTING.md that you might be interested in too:
[https://blog.bitbucket.org/2016/01/26/pull-request-
guideline...](https://blog.bitbucket.org/2016/01/26/pull-request-guidelines-
for-bitbucket-cloud/)

~~~
gitmagic
Thanks, that sounds really cool and would definitely be something we will look
into pretty soon :)

------
dkubb
My main feature request would be a way to enforce a PR must be a fast-forward
merge.

I tend to have a small set of words I prefix each git commit summary with
(Add, Remove, Fix, etc). If I could verify summaries match that pattern that
would be awesome.

Also, if it is possible to enforce the guidelines specified in
[http://tbaggery.com/2008/04/19/a-note-about-git-commit-
messa...](http://tbaggery.com/2008/04/19/a-note-about-git-commit-
messages.html) I'd be so happy.

~~~
gitmagic
Great ideas, thanks! Sign up for our beta and we will do our best to make you
happy :)

------
killercup
Cool. I've wanted to try GitCop (which seems to do something similar) for a
while, but didn't get around to it yet.

> Magically enforce your GitHub contribution guidelines.

Looks pretty non-magical and quite straightforward to me. I even get to set
explicit rules. Why the 'magic' branding?

~~~
gitmagic
I'm glad to hear that you get our message! The 'magic' branding is there
because everything is done automatically (i.e. it's a cloud service) without
the need to install anything on the client side.

And we love magic ;)

~~~
StavrosK
It's a cloud service? I'm probably missing something, but it looks like a
smallish git linter script? I guess I'm not seeing where all the work went to
make this something more than an OSS script one could write in two hours.

~~~
gitmagic
Yes, I will look into how to make that a bit more clear :) This is integrating
with GitHubs build checks and web hooks and we want it to be very easy to get
started. A script could do local validation but that would require the
contributor to actually run the script :P

~~~
emmelaich
There is a very well known Git guide named "Git Magic" So you might be losing
a bit of googlability wth that name.

------
fiatjaf
That seems great, but the name doesn't really mean what the service does.

~~~
gitmagic
Thanks! We decided to not pick a too specific name (like something with
"contributing"), since in the future we want to provide services that
automates other types of tasks related to working with git. Hence the
"GitMagic" name :)

------
rrrx3
Man, this really should be a default functionality of github itself.

~~~
gitmagic
That would be nice, so help us show what GitHub can be!

------
OhSoHumble
Between Hound and Travis... I don't really see a use case for this... yet.

~~~
gitmagic
Travis is mainly for running tests and would require you to write your own
validations. And I'm not sure if they have support for validating the
descriptions of PRs and issues? Hound looks awesome! But it's only for code
style validation. GitMagic will enforce contributing guidelines such as how to
write commits, branches, what to include in PR descriptions, issues, and even
file structure/naming conventions.

